

Starting sometime today, Safari on Yosemite cannot play HTML5 YouTube videos - gittes
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-topic/youtube/safari/mlfwY4s-1Lg

======
gittes
Seems youtube.com did some update that is making HTML5 video playback stop
working with a loud squeak and no play, or dropping to Flash. I'm experiencing
it myself.

Submitted link to YouTube Google Product Forums.

From initial post: About an hour ago, all HTML5 playback just stopped. I was
running OS X 10.10.1 (now 10.10.2) and Safari 8.0.

Videos would either switch to the Flash Player, throw an error, make a loud
"squeak" noise and throw an error, or just crash the Safari page outright and
forcing a Force Reload.

I know this is unrelated to the recent Yosemite update, as this issue was
happening before I installed the update. In the meanwhile, Chrome does work.

~~~
gittes
Is it "sometime today" or "some time today"?

